# Dosing Bottles and Plastic bags



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Is anyone interested in dosing bottles? I know Brain wants a few so I was thinking about ordering a dozen of the 8 oz and 16 oz bottles.

The 16oz bottles have a dosing section that is graduated in 5ml, 15ml, and 30ml amounts while the 8 oz bottles are marked in 1/4 oz (7.5ml) and 1/2 ounce (15ml). These bottles come in quite handy for measuring out both fertilizer solutions and gluteraldehyde.

The price for the bottles including shipping and taxes rounds up to $2 for the 16oz and $1.50 for the 8oz bottles


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Dosing Bottles*

Ahhh! The dreaded misspelling! I try my best to take it as a compliment. 

I'd probably want the 16 ouncers -- the graduations seem more useful.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Dosing Bottles*

Yeah, the dreaded laptop...my fingers are too fat for these little keys 

I think since there isn't much interest I'll probably just order the 16oz bottles in the next day or two. It only takes one day for them to get here since US Plastics is in Lima.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Dosing Bottles*

Hey, they carry some cheap graduated cylinders, too: http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...e=USPlastic&category_name=14&product_id=14039


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Dosing Bottles*

Yeah man, they carry a lot of miscellaneous plastic stuff. Browse around the site and let me know what you want and I will include it with the order. If they just had some decent size syringes for dosing we would be in business.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Dosing Bottles*

LOL, that's just what I was looking for -- they have some, but they're not clear (for adhesives, etc). (Oh, yeah, post #19! )


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Dosing Bottles*

Try here for the clear nalgene cylinders


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Dosing Bottles*

This tubing/caps looks good for DIY stuff: http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/category.asp?catalog_name=USPlastic&category_name=78&Page=1


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I just realized I need more plant shipping bags as well. I don't remember what size I ordered in the past (Chris has the box) so I am looking at either the 8x18 or the 8x20. IIF anyone is interested in a bigger size let me know. There's not much of a price difference in the 10' wide bags over the 8' wide bags. I'll probably get a case of them and take them around to meetings again.


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

If you have'nt ordered those dosing bottles I'm in for a few


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Nope, haven't ordered yet. I plan on getting 12 of the dosing bottles so there should be plenty to go around. I'm procrastinating on this (along with the Amanos) until a bit closer to the meeting. US Plastics is in Lima and regular UPS shipping from them usually gets to me the next day


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey, glad you haven't ordered yet. Think I wanna order some plastic cannisters for storing powdered supplements.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Let me know when you get it figured. I may get some myself. I think I need a better solution than those Rubbermaid containers. I would like to place the order by the end of next week to make sure things get here in time for the meeting.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Whaddya think of these? http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/product.asp?catalog_name=USPlastic&category_name=3&product_id=182

Thinking I'll take half a dozen of the 8oz and half a dozen of the 16oz. Thought you might like them, too. Mebbe we should see if there's enough club interest and just keep some on hand.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

That's usually the way I do things, order extras and sell them at cost to club members.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

On the jars you linked above, I think we have to order the lids separately. They are cheap but which do you prefer? The Polypropalene Domed lids are the cheapest by a couple of pennies.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't think so -- those say "Clear polystyrene jar with white polypropylene screw cap". The others indicate if you need to buy lids separately and list the lids at the bottom of the page.

Just to make sure we're on the same page, I'm looking at "See-Thru Clear Straight Wall Jars".


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yep, you're right, I was looking at the description for the jar,not the description at the top of the page.


----------

